# beyonce and??



## as_cute_as_pie (Mar 21, 2007)

ok just what is that LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





http://www.mollygood.com/media/viewe...e-20061207.php


----------



## Ms. Z (Mar 21, 2007)

I read about that on another site, it has something to do w/the glue used for the extensions or weave.

It looks hideous doesn't it?!


----------



## Sanne (Mar 21, 2007)

lol I've seen this pic, looks kinda freaky. do they have the pic where her boob is deformed because her dress is too tight?


----------



## macface (Mar 22, 2007)

i knew it it was wig all along fake hair.


----------



## aquarius11 (Mar 22, 2007)

Ewww...what happened to checking in the mirror before we leave the house?


----------



## kimmy (Mar 23, 2007)

omfgwtf!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Mar 23, 2007)

Isn't that a charecter from Star Trek??


----------



## Larkin (Mar 23, 2007)

She's wearing a lace front wig.  It looks as if hers was glued down too far.  

A lace front is a wig that's hairline is constucted of lace material.  It's virtually undetectable to the naked eye when placed against the skin.  The lace is actually glued to the skin.


----------



## Fairybelle (Mar 27, 2007)

The wig glue mishap is nasty, but you gotta admit that her makeup is gorgeous!!


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Mar 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *macface* 

 
_i knew it it was wig all along fake hair._

 
Did this picture seriously validate your suspicion?  95% of hollywood is fake hair, lashes and nails.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Mar 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_..... 95% of hollywood is fake hair, lashes and nails._

 
Don't forget boobs!


----------

